# My red nz second litter



## alsea1 (Nov 30, 2013)

I just weighed my girls litter.
So at 19 days old I have nine.
I got an ave of 5.2 oz on the litter.
One is a bit small. But seems good health.
Smallest is 3.6 and largest is 7.7 oz.
The sire of this litter is a chinchilla


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is a pic of the nest box.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 30, 2013)

very cute!  keep us posted on how they do


----------



## Citylife (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't weigh mine often but have heard on other forums people like them to be around a lb. at a month old.  Goal for most of us is, 5 lbs. by 8-9 weeks.  But, many of us to are happy with 5 lbs. by 12 weeks.  They are nice looking buns.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't weigh mine often but have heard on other forums people like them to be around a lb. at a month old.  Goal for most of us is, 5 lbs. by 8-9 weeks.  But, many of us to are happy with 5 lbs. by 12 weeks.  They are nice looking buns.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't weigh mine often but have heard on other forums people like them to be around a lb. at a month old.  Goal for most of us is, 5 lbs. by 8-9 weeks.  But, many of us to are happy with 5 lbs. by 12 weeks.  They are nice looking buns.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't weigh mine often but have heard on other forums people like them to be around a lb. at a month old.  Goal for most of us is, 5 lbs. by 8-9 weeks.  But, many of us to are happy with 5 lbs. by 12 weeks.  They are nice looking buns.


----------

